# *%#@&$^#%# Children!!  :-)



## MedicPrincess (May 3, 2008)

So I spent my last two days on a mission in my house. Spring is here. Out with the old..... blah blah blah.... I was alternating between the 80's music channel on my TV and the 100 or so 80's songs I have on my laptop.

As I am dancing away in my living room, my son decides he is brave enough to show his face.... (for you guys, you know when a woman is on a cleaning mission, its best you remain invisible lest you end up with a mop/cloth/or some other chore!)

First thing out that little brats mouth...

"Man Mom!! This OLD music is really cool!"

OLD MUSIC!!!!

So, I turned it up.... caught is little butt with the towel I was using to wipe stuff down and made him dance with me for while!

And now its 2030.... I'm pooped.... have to get up at 0400.... and it is past my bedtime!

UGH!!! He just walked out here and asked me...

"Mom, aren't you up past your bedtime!!"

Thats it.... I'm taking my Geritol and going to bed... B)B)


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 4, 2008)

Ok, so would now be a bad time to mention I was 5 when the 80's ended?


----------



## mikie (May 4, 2008)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ok, so would now be a bad time to mention I was 5 when the 80's ended?



That and I wasn't a thought to be conceived...


----------



## *ofLife (May 4, 2008)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ok, so would now be a bad time to mention I was 5 when the 80's ended?




Ha! I was born in 1990!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 4, 2008)

*ofLife said:


> Ha! I was born in 1990!



I was in combat then...


----------



## babygirl2882 (May 5, 2008)

*ofLife said:


> Ha! I was born in 1990!



'91 for me


----------



## BossyCow (May 5, 2008)

My youngest is a musician. As a teen, living at home, he thought his taste in music was the be-all and end-all of whatever term is being used these days to describe coolness. It used to really irritate him, when he was playing some awesome, obscure, none of his friends listen to it music, and mom knew all the words! 

And, my youngest son is older than some of you who posted on this thread. I'm going to go count my wrinkles and grey hairs, check on my retirement portfolio and toss my TED stockings into the wash.


----------



## johnrsemt (May 6, 2008)

This should make you feel better;   I am old enough to be my partners dad, which she reminds me of often.   born in '64.


----------



## NJN (May 6, 2008)

Hey, i can make the entire house shake with everything from Handel, to Chuck Berry, to Korn. It is not when the music was first played or what era its from. Its how you play it and how big a sub you have.

The young shall take over, both of my partners are 20 and i was born in '92.


----------



## EMT815 (May 6, 2008)

1991 for me... the crew I work with could be my parents...


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2008)

I'm a mid-80's baby as well... but I've been playing in EMS for 7 years now (9 if you count the Explorer post).

I've got a VERY eclectic mix of music on iTunes on my laptop... from folk singers like Trout Fishing in America, Eric Bogle, and Steve Goodman, to The Who, Bruce Springsteen, and lots of rock/alternative music.


----------



## firecoins (May 6, 2008)

born in 77. I remeber the 80s....sort of.  

Michael Jackson, Ciny Lauper, Madonna, Heuy Lewis and the News, The Police, Michael Keaton, plenty of bad teenager movies and a movie actor was president.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 6, 2008)

Born in 67 here, I'm an ole heavy metal head banger here.... Nothing better that kicking up a little Ac/ Dc or kiss and rocking out. 
Funny thing is I have a 18 year old son who used to make fun of me now listens to Journey and old Motley Crew.....  Aghhhh Give me a break.... 
I think I need to go blast Thunderstruck for a while... B)


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 6, 2008)

firecoins said:


> born in 77. I remeber the 80s....sort of.
> 
> Michael Jackson, Ciny Lauper, Madonna, Heuy Lewis and the News, The Police, Michael Keaton, plenty of bad teenager movies and a movie actor was president.





Oooo I had it bad for Cindy and Madonna.....And please don't forget Joan Jett. That Jet black hair worked for me. :wacko:B)


----------



## BossyCow (May 6, 2008)

johnrsemt said:


> This should make you feel better;   I am old enough to be my partners dad, which she reminds me of often.   born in '64.



Nope, you are younger than my younger sister! I was born in double nickles... 55....


----------



## firecoins (May 6, 2008)

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> Oooo I had it bad for Cindy and Madonna.....And please don't forget Joan Jett. That Jet black hair worked for me. :wacko:B)



I bet you love Rock N Roll too?  

That reminds me of lots of bad stand up with every comic talking bout peanuts on airplanes.  They all wore a sport jacket, dress shirt, a tie and jeans...even the female comics.  And they all performed in fron of a brick wall.  Having performed stand up, I have no idea the significance of performing in front of a brick wall.


----------



## NREMT08 (May 7, 2008)

wow, I feel old....I was born in 81


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 7, 2008)

firecoins said:


> I bet you love Rock N Roll too?
> 
> That reminds me of lots of bad stand up with every comic talking bout peanuts on airplanes.  They all wore a sport jacket, dress shirt, a tie and jeans...even the female comics.  And they all performed in fron of a brick wall.  Having performed stand up, I have no idea the significance of performing in front of a brick wall.



I go to the Funnybone in Pittsburgh, they were like that too.... Maybe they had it to stop what ever was thrown at the comic? :unsure:


----------



## medic_chick87 (May 7, 2008)

I might as well chime in too... 

Born in 87.

Probably the youngest medic in my county.

(Have you seen my signature?  )

I listen to all types of music, from Chicago to Alison Krauss. So keep on rockin out to your "oldies" MedicPrincess! B)


----------



## mdkemt (May 11, 2008)

I love 80's music and '85 is my year!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 12, 2008)

*The 80's!!*

Was born in 1965...... Was in high school during the 80's....Can you say purple mascara and hi heels! B)  MTV at it's finest!


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 12, 2008)

B)





Airwaygoddess said:


> Was born in 1965...... Was in high school during the 80's....Can you say purple mascara and hi heels! B)  MTV at it's finest!



When MTV was all music and didn't have commercials back then. I remember it well...B)


----------



## AJemt (May 12, 2008)

born 1984.........made my one partner feel REALLY old the day we discovered he got his first EMT (he's a medic now) certs 3 months before i was born....lol


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 12, 2008)

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> B)
> 
> When MTV was all music and didn't have commercials back then. I remember it well...B)




Hey don't forget the fake leather ties we all wore....


----------



## MAC4NH (May 12, 2008)

I was a '62.  By the late '80s I was saying "what is this crap these kids are listening to these days?" when I heard my teenage sister's music.

My daughter is almost that age now but I'm a lot more open-minded about music these days.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (May 14, 2008)

*The 80's!*

Since we are taking a walk down the 80's lane, how about those movies!  FOOTLOOSE!  (danced like a madwoman around my parent's house for a month!)


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 14, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Since we are taking a walk down the 80's lane, how about those movies!  FOOTLOOSE!  (danced like a madwoman around my parent's house for a month!)



Breakfast club.....  B)


----------



## BossyCow (May 14, 2008)

Pittsburgh Proud said:


> Breakfast club.....  B)



I was too busy raising children in the 80's to watch movies!


----------



## Outbac1 (May 16, 2008)

Well nice to know I'm not the oldest on here. Bossy's got me by 3. I like to think 58 was a good year. 
 Cindi, Madonna and Joan Jett, I'd pick Joan too. However Stevie Nicks and Cher weren't exactly shabbie. My kids both like a lot of the older music. Both Black sabbeth and Alice Cooper get a regular workout on at least one Ipod amongst others.


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 16, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> Cindi, Madonna and Joan Jett, I'd pick Joan too. However Stevie Nicks and Cher weren't exactly shabbie. My kids both like a lot of the older music. Both Black sabbeth and Alice Cooper get a regular workout on at least one Ipod amongst others.



So is it sad that I only recognize Madonna's name amongst those listed?

-Kat


----------



## jazminestar (May 16, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> So I spent my last two days on a mission in my house. Spring is here. Out with the old..... blah blah blah.... I was alternating between the 80's music channel on my TV and the 100 or so 80's songs I have on my laptop.
> 
> As I am dancing away in my living room, my son decides he is brave enough to show his face.... (for you guys, you know when a woman is on a cleaning mission, its best you remain invisible lest you end up with a mop/cloth/or some other chore!)
> 
> ...



Right on!! i listen to my 80's music when i'm cleaning too....i love it!!!  :beerchug:


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 16, 2008)

Outbac1 said:


> Well nice to know I'm not the oldest on here. Bossy's got me by 3. I like to think 58 was a good year.
> Cindi, Madonna and Joan Jett, I'd pick Joan too. However Stevie Nicks and Cher weren't exactly shabbie. My kids both like a lot of the older music. Both Black sabbeth and Alice Cooper get a regular workout on at least one Ipod amongst others.



Good point, can't forget Stevie and Cher... Hell Cher still looks good today....B)


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (May 16, 2008)

katgrl2003 said:


> So is it sad that I only recognize Madonna's name amongst those listed?
> 
> -Kat




LMAO...:wacko:


----------

